# Latest Status Of The Upper Colorado (Permitting)?



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

Anyone heard anything on the permitting process for the Upper C? There was a lot of info that came out in the fall but now things seemed to have gone silent, or maybe I am not looking in the right place? What's the latest?


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Starting point, does anyone have some phone numbers of the right people to call?


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Kremmling Field Office maybe?

They haven’t released a press release since early 2019 when there was a proposal and a commentary period. I haven’t heard or seen any additional information.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

*Upper C*

Same here. The BLM did remove all the firerings/pits and closed off Island Campsite to camping. It laos sems that they have added/cleaned up other overnight spots. But nothing else has really happened since that first push.


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Haven't seen anything for a while. I believe 2021 season is when they are looking to implement.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*Upper C*

From what I hear is, it will be business as usual for 2020.


----------

